# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  الجمــاعة ( 1 ) vs الصفاقسي التونسي ( 0 )

## رزان عبيد

*بناء على الطلبات المقدمة في بوست سابق ...
ونسبة لأنني بدأت أصدق مازكر في ذلك البوست ...

عليه أنا رزان عبيد وبكامل قواي العقلية والمعتبرة شرعاً وقانوناً وبلا أدنى درجة من الغلبااااااااااااان لدي ...

أفتح هذا البوست بعد الرجاءات والجرس المتكررة التي حدثت في هذا البوست :21::21: http://www.merrikhabonline.net/vb/sh...ad.php?t=14592  :21: :21:...

جواندي ...
مقاليد الأثير لديك ...

الصفوة ...
الله يدينا الفي مرادنا ...

نصر الدين ...
أها الليلة أنا أصلوا ماغلباااااااااااااانة:sudilol:

*

----------


## nona

*ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*يا اخوانا جينا خاشين غلط ولا شنو؟
بسال عن القسم الرجالي لو سمحتم؟
شايف رزان ونونا بس
هههههههه
شدي حيلك يارزان""""
ياغيرو ليكي لونك"""
ولا حجه وزوغه طوالي""

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لا ياياسر داخل صاح ونحنا وراك
النصر النصر للصفاقسي حبيب الكل
*

----------


## الصفوى

*
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*رزان والزرة يا....شايفاااااااااااك اتعودتى...والله ان شاءالله ربنا يدينا الفى مرادنا..وكل سنة وانتى طيبه..
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*
*

----------


## الحارث

*ان شاء الله يارب دوما في هذا الصفر الدولي الكبير يارب
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

ان شاء الله يارب دوما في هذا الصفر الدولي الكبير يارب




ان شاء الله صفرهم دا يعيدوا بيهو و ربنا يعيده عليهم مائة عيد كمان
*

----------


## Deimos

*الله يسترنا .. ويستر الصفاقسي معاك ...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله يستر يارزة 
المرة الفاتت قرررربت تدق في العارضة
وتطلع اوت
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*الحكم بعد الكورة..
بالتوفيق لابناء صفاقس،،والخذلان للهباب
*

----------


## قنوان

*الله يدينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ان شاء الهناياب يتزروا زرة رزان في البوست

بس ان شاء الله ما يمرقوا منها
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم لا تجعل صفرهم واحدا 
و اجعل واحدهم صفرا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا رب ادينا الفي مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ناس ادونا رابط الكورة يلا يا رزان شدي حيلك معانا
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*يا رب ادينا الفي مرادنا
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*ان شاء الله الليله الحفله على رزان .......
يارب يا كريم  ادينا الفي مرادنا
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 2 )سلام يا قلب ان شاء نتيجة الصفاقسى والهليل) 		 	 	 		 			حسن يعقوب, عجبكو+
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم مرتشي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قون يضيع للصفاقصي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سلام يا ناس وحباب حسن يعقوب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الطرف اليمين للصفاقصي تعاباااان
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*مرض يا صفاقسي مرض
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يجب ان يركزو علي الطر الشمال للملعب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هدف في الدقيقة عشرة
راهنا علي حصان خاسر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*السلام عليكم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ربع ساعة والهباب متقدم بهدف كلب الصيد كاريكا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سلام يا 
عجبكو, Abobakr ramdan, محمدطيب, البرنسيسه, الغسينابي, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, midris3, رياض عباس بخيت, RED PLANET
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الهلال متقدم بهدف والله قربت اجن
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معقولة اي احتكاك مع الجلافيط فاول ليهم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا رياض اديني رابط لتلفزيون ولا انت زيي بالرادي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*شكلنا الليله النوم ح يابانا
ده منو الفتح البوست ده
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*غسينابي واياس والباقين اخباركم شنو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مالكم نفسكم قايم ؟؟
قون الدرون قرررررررررررررررب !!
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قنوان براحة الكورة يادوب بدت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

مالكم نفسكم قايم ؟؟
قون الدرون قرررررررررررررررب !!






اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هجوم الصفاقصي بطئ جداً
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
عجبكو, محمدطيب, الأبيض ضميرك, الغسينابي, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, midris3, رياض عباس بخيت, RED PLANET, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, قنوان


اووووووووووووووووووووو    عظمة وصل
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ورونا الحاصل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يا الله قون الدرون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*سادومبا داير بنلتي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

قنوان براحة الكورة يادوب بدت



بدت شنو ديل بعد جابو القون ح يلعبو بي راحه وبدون توتر
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ya alaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

سادومبا داير بنلتي



تقول مركب مغناطيس اقل هبشه يقع
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*جابو تاني واحد صاح
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....‏
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

بدت شنو ديل بعد جابو القون ح يلعبو بي راحه وبدون توتر






ادعي بس يا دكترة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا شباب اقفلو التلفزيون
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مطلوب كج يكج لينا الرشاريش ديل
الصوفى وينو ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الصفاقصي يلعب بارتياح شديد
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....ان الله سيبطله .....‏



امين يا عظمه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*يا محمد كمال قرب تعال
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

تقول مركب مغناطيس اقل هبشه يقع



هههههههههههههههههه



سمحة والله
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الله الزعيم تاني حيغيروهو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاكم ده غوصة وجبتو 


روابط البث المباشر على الانترنت

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http...alive2&h=23770

http://ar.justin.tv/cdeazz

http://ar.justin.tv/salso36

http://ar.justin.tv/jdhshfgsdgock

http://ar.justin.tv/hdmaroc32

http://ar.justin.tv/copfoot

http://ar.justin.tv/alhilalabe

http://www.justin.tv/abasia55

كـــــود القنوات اذا طلبوا منك الكود

wcB4Hd6lutkNz4ho

أو

yL4riRnf7ZDkSFYL

رابط الاذاعة الرياضية 104

http://www.mugrn.net/radio/sportsfm104.html
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 10 (10 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
عجبكو, محمدطيب, الأبيض ضميرك, الغسينابي, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, midris3, رياض عباس بخيت, red planet, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, قنوان


اووووووووووووووووووووو    عظمة وصل



يارب ياكريم تبطل سحرهم و عجبكو واخوانه واخواته ينوموا مبسوطين آميين قولوا معاي‎
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استبدال كمال زعيم
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*سبحان الله خليفة مشي ما بعرف يمشي قال براوغ
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*قنوان, Abobakr ramdan, محمدطيب, مرهف*+, الأبيض ضميرك, الغسينابي, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, حبيب النجمة, midris3, رياض عباس بخيت, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عجبكو, ودحسن

لكن لقيتكم خطيرين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا عظمة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*شنو يا قنوان دايرة تسحرينا
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الصفاقصي يضيع هدف برعونة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الصفاقسي تايه يبدو انو السحر اثر في الفريق
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*فضل خمسة دقائق من الشوط الاول وانا ما حضرت اي حاجة
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لاعبي الصفاقصي ما قادرين يشوتو الكورة
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*اها الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*فالحين يشوتوها فينا نحن
احييييييييييييييييييييييي انا من المغسه
البوست ده مكجوج
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*يارب التعادل 
يا كريم
اللهم اهذم السحرة والشياطين
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انتهى الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الجلافيط مدرنين يا ناس دعوات قوية
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*باذن الله النصر للصفاقصي
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ح يمشو يشربو باقي المحايه ويجو الله يكون في العون
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هاكم دي سرقتها من الجماهير واضحكو بس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*

----------


## ودحسن

*اللهم انصر الصفاقسي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

الصفاقصي يلعب بارتياح شديد



ارتياح شنو يا رياض ؟
الناس ديل مربطين غالبهم اللعب
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*الصفاقصي تعبان بس لكن برضو نحنا معاو
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*من شر النفاثات في العقد ....من شر النفاثات في العقد ....من شر النفاثات في العقد ....من شر النفاثات في العقد ....من شر النفاثات في العقد ....من شر النفاثات في العقد ....من شر النفاثات في العقد ....
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ناس انا شكلي حا امشي احضر مسلسل جوهرة القصر في السودان الفضائية باي اخير من ما امرض روحي ساي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله عظمة الليلة تعبان شديد
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هوي المسلسل بدت بااااااااااااي
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*حا تنتهى كده
وفى البلنتيات حايطيرو
لانو السحر حدو التسعين دقيقه بس 
اى دقيقه بعد الزمن الأصلى شبكتهم تطش
                        	*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*[marq="3;right;3;scroll"]اللهم انصر الصفاقص
يارب[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الشوط التاني بداء
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*اول باول ياجماعة رابط واحد نفع معاي مافي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ركنية للصفاقصي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ما اتيتم به من سحر ان الله سيبطله  سيبطله  سيبطله 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اللهم انك اعلم بهم منا فقد عصوك باتباعهم السحر والسحره فأرنا فيهم جبروتك وانت جبار السماوات والارض
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*تفضل يا ود الحسن رابط ممتاز 
http://www.ag1tv.info/
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*يا جماعه حكاية السحر دى جد جد واللا بتهظروا ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الصفاقصي سيسجل هدف باذن الله
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*اوووووووووووو الحبيب عجبكو حمدا لله علي السلامة وشوق كميات
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*لاعبي الصفاقي كانهم لم يلعبون من قبل
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

تفضل يا ود الحسن رابط ممتاز 
http://www.ag1tv.info/



 
مشكور ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

يا جماعه حكاية السحر دى جد جد واللا بتهظروا ؟؟



:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ياحليل تونس والكرة التونسية
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*دفاع الصفاقصي ما مطمئن
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نشوف لينا بلد تانية غير دي
الله لا كسبك يا كاربوني
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدف  محقق يضيع للصفاقصي
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله يستر بس
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ياشباب والله انا خلاص قنعت من الصفاقسي ومن خيرا فيه
فريق تعبان ح يتغلب اكتر من اتنين
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*دخل الساحر الكبير بشة
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*اللهم انصر الصفاقص
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دخول بشة كادوك خروج كلب الصيد سادمبا
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*يارب هدف للصفاقصي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*هدية من مساوئ يضيعها مهاجم التوانسة
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الحاصل شنو ياناس ؟؟
مالكم سكتو 
يارياض صح النوم
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*مافي اعصاب
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*أنتو رزان دى وين؟؟؟
ما خلاص يا بتى ضغطنا مليون!!!
شوفى ليك حل؟؟
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*رايكم شنو في ضربات الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*نقبل على وين الليلة؟؟
*

----------


## غندور

*باقى 2 دقيقة ودا سيلفا بيجيبا
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*معقلة اربعة دقايق زمن بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يا الله قون زي بتاع راجي في الزمن الضائع تصيبهم في مقتل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*رذة عملتها فينا وفاتت
وين الصفوي  وين محمد كمال
وين الاخوه الكجوجاب
نداء عاجل
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الزمن دة ما انتهي
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*انا في ما تخاف
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انا جيت الكورة كم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا عالم الهلال مدرن برضو ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*اللله يسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسستر
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الاعصاب مشدودة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

رايكم شنو في ضربات الجزاء



الصفاقسي طار من نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*اووووووووك الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الكورة انتهت 
الهلال سيطير ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*انتهت خلاص
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*همروش كشكوش رشاشة قون ما يشوف!!
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ناس والله ما عندي اعصاب للبلنتيات اسوي شنو هههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*في انتظار ركلات الترجيح
المعز ضعيف جداً لصد الركلات
والظاهر فريق الصفاقصي يريدها هكذا
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*اللهم انصر الصفاقص
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا الله يا كريم انصر ابناء تونس الشقيقة و ردهم الى زويهم فرحين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان شاء الله ضربات الجذاء تكون بره الاتفاق مع الساحر
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*نطلع ونجي ماعندا اعصاب للبلنتيات 
ياناس الامارات رسالة بشارة علي هذا الرقم
00971505618038
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 16 (16 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
عجبكو, مانديلا-89, محي الدين طه أحمد, المايسترو سكسك, الأبيض ضميرك, الغسينابي, dawzna, حبيب النجمة, midris3, رياض عباس بخيت, RED PLANET, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, غندور, وداللعوته, قنوان



ماشاء الله لو كلكم قلتو يا الله انصر الصفاقصي باذن الله الهولال مضروب يلا قولو


يا الله انصر الصفاقصي
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ان شاءالله المعز يطشش
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا كريم فرحنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*من البرنسيسة جاي باذن الله الجماعة طارو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

ان شاء الله ضربات الجذاء تكون بره الاتفاق مع الساحر



نحن قبيل شن قلنا وحا تشوفوا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*حمزة يونس و هدف اول
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*السفية يسجل
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هيثم و قون
                        	*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*قووون الهدف التاني
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*قوووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*طاااااااااااااااش
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*جابوهو بالطيارة وبا عوهو بالخسارة
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*هوت وضاااااااااااااااااااااعت
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ايوووووووووووووووووي يوووووووووووووووووووووي يوووووووووووووووووووي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*الاحتفال كيف يا جماعة!!
طااااااااااروا
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*الحكم المرتشي
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*ديمبا باري و ضاااااااااعت ايوووووووووووووووي
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*حكم عولاق.......
*

----------


## عجبكو

*دي شنو يا ناس
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*يا جماعة البقولو كلام بدون شرح فايدتو شنو
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*يارب 
يارب
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا الله قوووووووووووووووون يا معلول 


قوووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*يا رزان..........
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا رب قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك طيران الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*زووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وط


والله فرحان فرحة شديدة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ه


هاهاهاههاهاهاهاهاهاها


ههههههههههههههههههههها
                        	*

----------


## hass6666

*يا جماعة فهمونا الجماعة طاااااااااااارو
*

----------


## غندور

*يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش


يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش












*

----------


## عجبكو

*انا قبيل قلت شنو ههههههههههههههههههه





*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 18 (18 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
عجبكو, مانديلا-89, محي الدين طه أحمد, المايسترو سكسك, الأبيض ضميرك, الغسينابي, ابواخلاص, ابوعبير, dawzna, hass6666, حبيب النجمة, midris3, mohammed31421, رياض عباس بخيت, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, هشام احمدموسى, وداللعوته, طارق حامد



مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا حلوين وعبال فرحة الخميس كمان هههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## mohammed31421

*زادت الأصفار صفرا مع التحيات للرشيد علي عمر
*

----------


## غندور

*
 
عمر الصفر ما يبقى واحد صحيح






يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش
يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش



يللا بلا لمة يا رشاريش












*

----------


## midris3

*حسي اكلتونا حنك 
الحكم مالو والضيع الضربة التانية منو
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي
دي دايره ليها بوري
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*غايتو جنس شماته
ياهووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انا قلت ليكم البلنتيات ما داخله فى الاتفاقيه
*

----------


## midris3

*الضيع التانية منو
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*الله جلافيط (يوسف محمد ) ماسورة كبير مبارك للصفاقسى
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك طيران الجماعة 
دعوة الحجاج مابتقع واطة والصفر سبب العزاب سبب الهم والاكتئاب
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*افتونا فيما سالنا
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

الضيع التانية منو






ضيعو يوسف هوت هههههههههههههههه



:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h:yl3qf3hb76918k4q82h
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هوت شات  
2
هاهاها يا جماعة زول يطقطق لي الكيبرود دا بي رواقة يوقع لي الحاصل انا امشي ام لساني كيفن
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 12 (12 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
عجبكو, مانديلا-89, محي الدين طه أحمد, المايسترو سكسك, الأبيض ضميرك, ابوعبير, dawzna, midris3, رياض عباس بخيت, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, هشام احمدموسى, وداللعوته


انتو لسه قاعدين
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*يوسف محمد دي الجاء راجع ليها
ههههههههههههههه سمكرو تاني
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*الاولى الضيعها منو
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا midris3

الحاصل كالاتي 

يوسف شات البلنتي التاني وضيعو 

وديمبا شات التالت وضيعو لكن عادو ليهو و سجل فهمت يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اللهم انا دعوناك لرد كيد السحره الي نحورهم فاستجبت لنا وجعلت كيدهم في نحرهم فلك الحمد عدد خلقك ومداد كلماتك واتم علينا النعم وانصرنا عليهم  نصرا يسجل علي صفحات التاريخ ... والحمد لك والصلاه والسلام علي نبيك
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا سلام يا عظمة دعاء جميل مشكووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هاها يا عجبكو ما دي الرايحة لي من قبيل التاني منو
شبكوني هوت وضيعها تاني 
دي افهما كيف دحين




اي كدي بعد كدي نمشي نمسج الشعب السوداني 





هاهاها تسلم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*نحنا تحت الخدمة يا midris3  دوما وبلاي ما تنسى ولا زول هههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

اللهم انا دعوناك لرد كيد السحره الي نحورهم فاستجبت لنا وجعلت كيدهم في نحرهم فلك الحمد عدد خلقك ومداد كلماتك واتم علينا النعم وانصرنا عليهم نصرا يسجل علي صفحات التاريخ ... والحمد لك والصلاه والسلام علي نبيك



آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يارب يا كريـــــــــــــــــــــــم
*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*هووووووووووووووووووووووووي ...

أنا جيت 

*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*أووووووول حاجة ...
قلتوا انو لو حصل والجماعة طاروا حتغيروا لي لوني ...

وأهو أنا عملت العلي والباقي عليكم ...
دايرة تغيير اللون ...

سامعني يا مرهف و جواندي ؟؟؟

*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*تاااااااااااني حاجة ...

مافي زول يجيني هنا يقول لي يا رزان تاني ماتفتحي بوست لمباراة للزعيم ...
وانِك كج وماعارفة شنو داك والكلام المغلف داك ...

طوالي بفتح بلاغ وبفتح بوست في الزول القال كدة ...

*

----------


## رزان عبيد

*تاااااااااااااااالت حاجة ...
 يقول الله عز وجل في سورة الأنفال‏:‏ ‏{ ‏وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ ‏} آية 30
*

----------


## غندور

*رابع حاجة شنو؟؟؟
بيانات زى دى ناس مايو ما طلعوها!!!!
تانى عليك الله ..............
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*الف مبروووووووووووووووووك 

الصفاقسي يشرب شوربة الحمام ...

عيدية ..

رزان الماسورة ..هي اقصد يوسف محمد الماسورة 
*

----------

